# Ungewollt GMX-ProMail-Kunde?



## Kater Casimir (16 Dezember 2007)

> _Lieber Herr xxx,
> Sie sind für uns "Premium" - denn als Nutzer eines GMX ProMail-Accounts gehören Sie zu unseren besten Kunden. Als Produktmanager möchte ich daher persönlich dafür Sorge tragen, dass Sie ab sofort immer zu den Ersten gehören, die von neuen Top-Funktionen, Produkten und exklusiven Vorteilsangeboten rund um Ihren GMX Account aus erster Hand erfahren._



Mit diesen Worten fing eine Mail an, die am 13. Dezember bei mir eintrudelte. Urplötzlich war ich "ProMail"-Kunde bei GMX.

Tatsächlich war ich "ProMail"-Kunde bis etwa August. Dann hatte ich den Account zurückstufen lassen auf "Freemail". Die Sache war erledigt, ich bekam mein überbezahltes Geld zurück.

Im November bekam ich von GMX ein "Geburtstagspaket". 3 Monate ProMail-Kunde umsonst, dazu ein Probeabo einer Computerzeitschrift. Ich war davon recht angetan, insbesondere von dem Probeabo. Also klickte ich mich durch. Bis zu dem Punkt, wo mir das Probeabo zugesichert wurde, kam ich jedoch nicht. Wegen eines Fehlers bei GMX wurde die Seite nicht angezeigt. Na schön, dann eben kein Probeabo.

Was offenbar aber sehr wohl funktioniert hatte, war die Hochstufung auf den "ProMail"-Account. Nur merkte ich davon gar nichts, erhielt auch keine Bestätigung über den Vorgang - bis ich eben wegen des Newsletters hellhörig wurde.

Den Service von GMX per Mail zu erreichen ist offenbar schwierig. Jedenfalls schien keines der Rubriken auf der Kontaktseite zu passen. Ich konnte deshalb mit GMX keinen Kontakt aufnehmen, sondern habe den ganzen Account kurzerhand geschlossen. Bin gespannt, ob von denen noch was nachkommt. Die 3-monatige Probezeit "ProMail" war noch nicht abgelaufen.


----------

